# [2009] Aloha Privileges Card - Kauai



## LarryEdmonton (Mar 26, 2009)

I received this discount card on activities for attending the Wyndham timeshare presentation.

I have the Maui list.  Could some scan and send me the Kauai list.

And if anyone wants the card after we leave April 5 - let me know.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 26, 2009)

I will be in Kaui april 13 so would love the card, if it helps for activities on Kaui


----------



## LarryEdmonton (Mar 26, 2009)

I can leave it at the Kauai Coast front desk for you -


----------



## Dlsnyder (Mar 27, 2011)

*Help*

I am at wyndam in princeville.  Any chance I could borrow the apc today, 3,27,11 for a zipline discount then return it to you?  Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2011)

You are replying to a post from *2009.*

You can probably get a discount by attending a timeshare sales presentation at the resort where you are staying, but it will be long and high pressure.


----------

